# free plants for pickup



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello everyone

Just doing my re-scape today and have a few plants extra. Here is what I have tons of

Limnophilia Aromatica (purple as can be)
Dwarf Lobelia
Bacopa Carolina

I might have a few others just PM me if your interested as these will hit the trash can today if no one wants them.

Jaxon


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

All plants are gone. Enjoy!!!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you! All I received have been planted. My fish seem pleased with the change in their tanks.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

no problem glad to hear the fish are enjoying the plants.


----------



## rjwitten (Jun 15, 2009)

JAXON777 said:


> All plants are gone. Enjoy!!!


Please let us know when you have more in the future... Love to have some...


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I will let you know as I have one more tank to take care of probably this weekend. Trimming is a weekend ordeal when you have (2) 100 gallons and a 150 gallon.


----------



## rjwitten (Jun 15, 2009)

JAXON777 said:


> I will let you know as I have one more tank to take care of probably this weekend. Trimming is a weekend ordeal when you have (2) 100 gallons and a 150 gallon.


cool, There will be lots of us at DFWfishbox will be interested too... Since I live so close to you, I will pick up all the plants you have then give them to my buddies at DFWfishbox...


----------

